# Moose Got A Present



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

awww, sweet


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What wonderful gift and great surprise.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I know it's got to be painful for the surrendering family, but love that you're still able to keep in touch.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

It is a good story and really a win-win for everyone -- Moose, his former family and you and Jerry. And he's really is a handsome boy too.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

That is so nice of his former owners, and I know it means a lot to you. I always keep in touch with the families that our fosters have gone to, but I never thought of sending anything to them! Thanks for the idea!


----------

